
Ask HN: Fellow Devs with Speech Impediments - heroHACK17
...how do you navigate the interview process? Is a speech impediment an acceptable disability to take advantage of &#x27;interview accommodations&#x27; (if any)? If so, what are some interview accommodations you have found to be helpful?<p>tl;dr, I have lived with a pretty profound stutter for the better part of my life and it has really impacted my ability to communicate during interviews. I am about two years into my professional dev career and my speech impediment has become such a serious hinderance during interviews that I am seeking any and all help. Thank you so much in advance!
======
new_guy
If it's only causing you problems at your interviews then that sounds like a
symptom not a cause, maybe see a therapist? I'm definitely not a doctor but
maybe this is interview anxiety making your stutter much worse.

What worked for my brother was stand-up comedy, 'pretending to be someone
else' made his stutter go away. But in direct response to your question, just
let them know in advance when you go for the interview, if they don't
accommodate you then that's a red flag you don't want to work there in
anycase.

~~~
heroHACK17
Thanks so much for your reply! I should have mentioned that my impediment is a
problem across all communication areas of my life... not just interviews.

I have a couple interviews coming up and I will take your advice to just let
them know beforehand.

